# ELITE AIGIL is here !!!!!!! (yes, another Aigil post)



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

So here it is..


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

The string jax blew off in about 10 shots.. 

Very smooth draw,, nice solid backwall,, quite,, and no hand shock


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

looks aawesome wat does yours shoot speed wise and how do u like it so far


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

archerykid12 said:


> looks aawesome wat does yours shoot speed wise and how do u like it so far


no chrono.. have to chrono it tomorrow. It's a sweet bow.. can't say anything negitive about it. This one is already sold.. I guess I better get another on it's way :darkbeer:


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

to me it kinda looks like a black ice- but more streamlined


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Im starting to hate Elite! Every time I start to get a little money saved they come out with a new bow.:wink:


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

Stay away thats mine.:secret::secret:


----------



## bowman_79 (Jun 23, 2006)

*reply*

nice looking bow what is that selling for and how does it compair to the synergy i find it hard to think that it is any where as fast at it but i know speed is not everything but i like it he he he


----------



## 1400 shooter (Oct 31, 2006)

Are the bowjax near the limb pockets just stuck on?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

My favorite single cam bows "were" the Mathews LX and Switchback but it looks like this bow would blow those two away. I have always liked the smoothness of single cam bows but got the Synergy for more horsepower and found that the draw on the Synergy although stiffer was quite manageable for a speed bow. I have two Synergy's and a Switchback and although I'd like to get this bow as well, I think mama would have something to say if I got another one:sad: 

TEXAS


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Curious about (2)things;

1.) How is Aigil pronounced?
2.) Why the heck can't they update their website to include new bows that they are shipping already?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

1400 shooter said:


> Are the bowjax near the limb pockets just stuck on?


They are held on with the side bolts you loosen to adjust the poundage


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice camera work Just 1 more.:thumb:


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice, I really want to shoot one!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

looks like Elites Fall E-Leaf ??? thats still my favorite camo... will Elite offer Fall E-Leaf as a option on the Aigil ??? 


very sweet-looking shooter :darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks pretty nice..........
I take it, this is the standard camo model?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> Looks pretty nice..........
> I take it, this is the standard camo model?


Yes, That is the standard camo


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

I want to know who is puting the specs sticker on the limbs, you would think they could get them a little straighter! That and a different color sticker, that white just does not look good. It really is the only thing that I do no like about the looks of the bow. It has very nice lines, machined very nice, good camo and then bamb! One ugly looking white sticker!


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

Is that their new version of the e-suppressor, I like it, where can I get one for my Envy? Nice looking bow!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

383bull said:


> Is that their new version of the e-suppressor, I like it, where can I get one for my Envy? Nice looking bow!!


Yes it is.. I like it better than the old one.. i'm going to have to up grade my Synergy

Your local Elite dealer should be able to get one for you.. if not, Let me know and i'll get one out to you


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Just 1 More said:


> Yes it is.. I like it better than the old one.. i'm going to have to up grade my Synergy
> 
> Your local Elite dealer should be able to get one for you.. if not, Let me know and i'll get one out to you


So...Just 1 More,
Your first impression of this bow, would you pick synergy or Aigil?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Archery-Addiction said:


> So...Just 1 More,
> Your first impression of this bow, would you pick synergy or Aigil?


I now have them both :darkbeer:


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Chrono results.. 
Had a few minutes so I did a quick chrono run.. 

70# 29.5" draw 370grain arrow 302fps

385grain arrow 296fps 

Peep, Loop & brass nock


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Archery-Addiction said:


> I want to know who is puting the specs sticker on the limbs, you would think they could get them a little straighter! That and a different color sticker, that white just does not look good. It really is the only thing that I do no like about the looks of the bow. It has very nice lines, machined very nice, good camo and then bamb! One ugly looking white sticker!


Dont worry the first sign of rain and they slide off.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Just 1 More said:


> Chrono results..
> Had a few minutes so I did a quick chrono run..
> 
> 70# 29.5" draw 370grain arrow 302fps
> ...



Can somebody do some reverse math and tell me what they guess a 392 grain arrow pulling 62 pounds at 27.5 inches might shoot speed wise?


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Elite web site updated!!


----------



## john5 (Mar 15, 2007)

*elite*

So who here on AT is selling the aigil and at what price.

Thank you
John


----------



## Aussie LuvR (Mar 2, 2003)

*Aigil*

Can someone explain Aigil's "single plane technology." Does this have something to do with nock travel?


----------



## stringwizard (Jul 23, 2007)

*elite*

We have the aigil in stock here at Fission Archery in temperance,
michigan.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

looks lovely , whats the price and where can you buy one for.


----------



## jamb (Dec 22, 2006)

*aigil*

Does any one know what the new strings are made from ? Still 452x or something different?


----------



## outbacktodd (Aug 14, 2005)

Neely strings


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

Good looking bow. Looks like a Diamond on steroids. I don't like the camo, but I never bow hunt in fall, and there is tons of evergreens, so I just like green camo. I don't see how that thing weighs as much as my Guardian. It has such big cut outs. Looks like it is fast for a one cam, wish we had a dealer here. Anyone know what they are running$$$$.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Gates said:


> Good looking bow. Looks like a Diamond on steroids. I don't like the camo, but I never bow hunt in fall, and there is tons of evergreens, so I just like green camo. I don't see how that thing weighs as much as my Guardian. It has such big cut outs. Looks like it is fast for a one cam, wish we had a dealer here. Anyone know what they are running$$$$.


msrp is $779, and I think the extra weight is coming form the added sts and all the other bowjax that are on it.


----------

